# Bucks (Thames Valley) Meet ** This Wednesday **



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Well, the last one was fantastic, so lets do it again! 

Wednesday 05th November, 7:30 PM

The Three Horseshoes
Wycombe Road
Marlow
Bucks
SL7 3RA

Don't worry if you've never been to a meet before, just come along and meet everybody, we're all very friendly.

Who's up for this?

phodge & mr phodge
V6 SRS
country boy (?)
markTT225
NaughTTy
slineTT & Ms slineTT
amzchhabra (?)
R6B TT
neil millard tt
CliveD (?)
ttvic
B16TTC


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

I said I'd be down for the next one. So sign me up. 

Hmmm. Bonfire night. Jacket potatoes and hot dogs all round then. 

Sean.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Cool! 8)

Make sure you bring plenty of tales from France.... :wink:


----------



## country boy (Aug 23, 2008)

I might well be up for this as i've never met any of you guys,how far is it from Milton Keynes?


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Hi country boy,

Google Maps reckons about an hour...would be good to meet someone new!

Hope you can make it...

Penny.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

V6 SRS said:


> I said I'd be down for the next one. So sign me up.
> 
> Hmmm. Bonfire night. Jacket potatoes and hot dogs all round then.
> 
> Sean.


The foods rather better than that, and the beers excellent - brewed 100 yards down the road!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

*ME*


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

R6B TT said:


> V6 SRS said:
> 
> 
> > I said I'd be down for the next one. So sign me up.
> ...


So are you coming then, Rob?


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> *ME*


*ADDED* 

:lol:


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Penny,

Hellooooooo

Food sounds fab, but it is a bit far for me to travel :lol: :lol: Might see you at something soon

Dec


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

You're more than welcome, Dec. I've got a spare room and can drop you at Heathrow on Thursday morning.... :wink:

Oh, well. Maybe next time! :lol:


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Me and me and me and me.............. posibly Mrs me as well.......


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

And about time too!

:wink:


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Please pop me down as a possibility, about 85% yes at the moment!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Excellent, will do...


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Hi all, this is now next week, so does anyone else want to join us? 

I've also started a new thread for a Christmas Party, so put your name down for this too.. 

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=125885


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

HI Penny - have you contacted Rob? I think he's been away (not sure) so may have forgotten about this.

And what about Kev & Bev? - wouldn't be too far for them to come would it? Not heard from him in ages :?


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Haven't forgotten, but have been travelling quite a bit with work and have it pencilled into my diary.

Since its such a long journey for me, I wasn't sure if I would be able to make it


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Be good to see you if you can make it. I know it's a bit of a trek!

:wink:


----------



## neil millard tt (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi penny can you add me to the list will see you there. Neil


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

CliveD may pop along as well ... I'm looking good, Bristol on tuesday and no aeroplane trips next week atm


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Excellent news from you both!


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Penny don't forget me


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Hi Vic - be good to see you again!


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

country boy said:


> I might well be up for this as i've never met any of you guys,how far is it from Milton Keynes?


I will be going down from Milton Keynes but could well be in the BMW


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Hi guys,

Can those of you that have expressed a possible interest let me know if you will be coming as I need to confirm numbers with the restaurant. 

Or, if you're still not sure, can you let me know if you are 'probably' or 'probably not'.... :wink:

See you all on Wednesday...


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Me please  On my own for this one


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

I'm still on for this Penny - just the three of us: me, myself and I


----------



## neil millard tt (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi penny will see you there.Neil


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi Penny,

I will definitely be there. Hoped to be working in the Harmondsworth office this Wednesday to make things easier. Looks like I'll be travelling from Leicester instead. See you about 7:30. 

Cheers,
Sean.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

I should be fine Penny


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Yes and yes for Mrs sline Penny


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Evening Penny,

Sorry am unable to make this Wednesday as I have work committments  .

But will make it to one of your meets soon, it would be good to see you and Dave 

Cheers
James (blackers)
[smiley=thumbsup.gif] .


----------



## B16TTC (Jul 7, 2003)

Penny,

 I'll be there this time! Please add me to the list.
Mervyn


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Hi Penny

Just to confirm that I will be there tomorrow night


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Cheers guys, this is looking like being a great meet!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

blackers said:


> Evening Penny,
> 
> Sorry am unable to make this Wednesday as I have work committments  .
> 
> ...


No worries, squadron leader!

Have you thought about the Christmas Party on the 3rd December?


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

It will be if the b*oody roads open again by then

http://www.bbc.co.uk/travelnews/local/b ... hire.shtml


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Bl**dy 'ell!

I'm sure it will be sorted by tomorrow. Otherwise, I'll just park at the bottom and walk! :lol:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

phodge said:


> Bl**dy 'ell!
> 
> I'm sure it will be sorted by tomorrow. Otherwise, I'll just park at the bottom and walk! :lol:


Thats a good thought Penny. Park by the Brewery and walk up. It should be sorted, I've got to go that way in the morning and will post if it isn't!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

BFP reckons it will be closed until at least 8pm.....

http://www.bucksfreepress.co.uk/


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

All roads now re-opened.

See you all tonight!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

phodge said:


> All roads now re-opened.
> 
> See you all tonight!


Woohoo - I was just about to ask about that!

See you later


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Yep, drove that way this morning on the way to the Station - looks fine, no Bus with a Toyota Starlet embedded in it there any more.


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

If it wasnt for the fact that I'm going to Spurs tomorrow night (yes, I know you'll all take the piss now!) then I'd have definately come along. Sorry chaps and chapesses


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

CamV6 said:


> If it wasnt for the fact that I'm going to Spurs tomorrow night (yes, I know you'll all take the piss now!) then I'd have definately come along. Sorry chaps and chapesses


No worries Cam. Put your name down for the Christmas Party on the 3rd Dec and we'll see you there!


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Penny,

As usual something happens last minute to screw up my plans. I am stuck in Mansfield at the minute, just got a couple of minutes on the laptop while we have a comfort break.

I'd make a run for it, but the boss gave me a lift. We won't finish until 5ish and then the boss has to drop me in Leicester to get my car, so unless I get there by 6:00 at the latest, I'm not going to make it tonight. 

Catch you next time.
Sean.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

V6 SRS said:


> Penny,
> 
> As usual something happens last minute to screw up my plans. I am stuck in Mansfield at the minute, just got a couple of minutes on the laptop while we have a comfort break.
> 
> ...


Don't worry Sean, I'm sure we won't be eating till about 8:30 anyway...so don't worry if you're running a bit late...

If not, we'll see you next time!


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Thanks Penny

Good company and good food = great evening


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

ttvic said:


> Thanks Penny
> 
> Good company and good food = great evening


What he said


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Excellent meet last night Penny. The food really is good isn't it!! Who were the doubters that said I'd never finish it (apart form the 4 chips :roll: )

Great to see everyone 

Rob - the meths really did the trick ;-)

Looking forward to the Christmas one - mouth is watering already (due to the superbly organised menu list  )

Thanks Penny


----------



## B16TTC (Jul 7, 2003)

Many thanks Penny for a super meet.
I agree with the others ~ the food was great (the only thing wrong was being spoilt for choice :!: )
Mervyn


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks Penny, it was a very nice evening and the food was excellent and it was a good oppurtunity to discover on the way back that I have a very slow puncture on my rear tyre. But I managed to get back though safely. Now I just have to find it...........


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Thanks guys! We had a great time too...

And thanks to all of you who gave me deposits for the Christmas Party, I'll update that thread shortly. 

Elias - bad news on the puncture!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Right, I've updated the Christmas Party thread with deposits and menu choices that I was given last night.

Please can you check that your entry is correct?

Cheers!


----------

